# 13 Degrees !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank God PIKE does not read the Weather Chanel - that is what it is 4 2moros DUCK hunt - hope were off the pond with a limit in under 1hr LOL - back from pond - birds came in so fast no time 2 put vest on PIKE


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash used to always be out in the water with us, if we were putting out or picking up decoys. It didn't matter how cold it was. He has gotten smarter this year, and only goes in to retrieve ducks. He sits high and dry in the blind watching us.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

is that -10 deg Celsius then Ron?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - think so - just back from glassing the pond farm - few hundred ducks - get em up at day break & hope some come back quickly - lot of teal sitting - good eating and come back in 15min - just like doves but have webbed feet - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - @ 5yrs PIKE is like Cash - only hits the water if he can put feathers in his mouth - we do some jump shooting on Chaplin river - Dix river & Cedar Creek - a PUP @ HEEL is the only way U can do this !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love teal and deep fried some last night.
If you have never eaten them this way let me know and I'll give you the recipe.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The first Pic is PIKE hitting half water and his hind quater hit ice jumping off a 4' bank - that is why the DRIVE 2 HUNT is the most important trait in a GUN DOG - as always Very proud of my PUP !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Do VVe do ducks ? VVind chime at entry 2 our house - LOL !!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The Duck - The Shadow ? is that a V - Need I say more !!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I woke up this morning, it was still very dark and it was 2 degrees (Fahrenheit). The only thing Willie was interested in hunting was a quick spot to pee. Then it was "Let me back in! Let me back in!!"

Love your wind chimes, REM! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

msw - PIKE the same way - couch pup & lap mutt - till you put on hunting cloths or long gun in hand LOL


----------

